

Writer Jack London: "You Must Deliver Marketable Goods" - mikecane
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/04/you-must-deliver-marketable-goods.html

======
mikecane
Perhaps it is too much of a stretch for me to submit this here, but I was
wondering if anyone had something similar from someone who was more
experienced in coding and offered any advice like that?

~~~
debacle
<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs>

